# Coloured stallions!



## kateD (15 April 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for a quality lightweight coloured stallion 16hh + for my mare. Preferably I'd like to use a homozygous stalllion, but would also go for stallion throwing a high % of coloured foals to solid coloured mares. Amour G and Chess M  www.stallionsonline.co.uk are two I quite liked the look off- any opinons or ideas welcome!


----------



## Pixxie (15 April 2009)

i am going to say Utah Van Erpekom, but thats only because i have a weak spot for coloured warmblood types especially him and throws gorgeous foals

http://www.utah-van-erpekom.co.uk/home.htm
x


----------



## crazycoloured (15 April 2009)

I really like samaii i think he's a smashing stallion.what kind of mare do you have puggle?


----------



## DW Team (15 April 2009)

What about Multicolor II a Buckskin (Dun) and White  German Warmblood standing in Lincolnshire Brackenspa stud looked at him for my mare but she is going to the Cremello some time this week!  Fingers and toes are crossed that we will have a foal next year. Left her empty last year.


----------



## k9h (15 April 2009)

Sempers Spirt


----------



## dexterpat (15 April 2009)

country top dollar - from country form stud

http://www.countryfarmstud.co.uk/viewstallions.php?horse=Country%20Top%20Dollar

we have one by him and he's a poppet!!


----------



## magic104 (16 April 2009)

Again without seeing the mare, how can anyone make a judgement?  The mare is your starting point she is the one that should be indicating the type of stallion you look for.  If you know the breeding that is helpful too.  There are more coloured stallions then there are good coloured stallions.


----------



## koeffee (16 April 2009)

sambertino, samaii, or i really like sanyo


----------



## JCWHITE (16 April 2009)

Lostock Huntsman?
Puts a lovely head and quality onto stock, so should be nice whatever colour you get. Also has the performance behind him.
JC


----------



## LynneB (16 April 2009)

I like all those mentioned, but have seen some simply superb Sambertino foals this year by various mares.


----------



## eventrider23 (16 April 2009)

Sempers Spirit is one I am in love with!!!!  Plus homozygous to boot.

Chess M is obviously homozygous.....jury is out on him for me though until I see some of his foals....excitedly looking out for them...think someone on here has some due by him as well...

Samaii....gorgeous!!!  

I have seen quite a few Utah Van Erpekom foals and am not that impressed with them at all....I think he doesn't really stamp them other than if they get the colour of course.....and so a really quality mare is needed.

I LOVE Amour G...only thing form your POV is that he is not homozygous and as this is his first season at stud you don't really know what he throws yet.  Gorgeous young stallion though!

Brendons has a gorgeous young coloured stallion called Nederland Esquire that I really like. In addition they have his older 1/2 brother by Caretino Glory who is throwing some very nice fine babies.


----------



## Gingernags (16 April 2009)

How about Angrove Ricco?  I think he's 3/4 TB and he's a lovely big chap.  Throwing some gorgeous foals

Angrove Stud


----------



## winchester (16 April 2009)

My mare is in foal to Chess M (due Mid May) The only one due for this year i believe...

Depending on how the foal turns out i am considering using either Chess M again or Sempetico or Goshka Ringo for this year.  My mare seems to put her stamp on all her foals so i am just mainly going for colour over anything else!


----------



## competitiondiva (16 April 2009)

Like they say this all depends on your mare, she is your starting point, you need to consider more than just bone, look at her weaknesses and chose a stallion that will hopefully improve on them.

I did come across this fellow, don't know him, but pedigree is amazing but I do like Specail D (Metal) also Gribaldi!!  He's only 5 this year so not sure how many foals he'll have on the ground to look at percentages of coloureds. Take a look anyway!!
http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_17031.html


----------



## Sharan (16 April 2009)

Anyone seen Angorve Spotted Dick? He is by Angrove Ricco and also homozygous. He's 7/8 TB so should be of the right type too. I've not seen him in person and he's only 2 so no babies on the ground yet.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (16 April 2009)

I've seen sempers spirit in the flesh several times ....He is gorgeous


----------



## TheresaW (16 April 2009)

Have seen Sambertino in the flesh.  His photo's don't do him justice.


----------



## sallyf (16 April 2009)

I can vouch for both Sambertino and AmourG.
Sambertino lives here with us for the covering season and is a complete babe to have about,his stock need no intrduction they have been there and got the tee-shirt and AmourG well i have just waved at him as he drove out of the gate having just left after doing a collection he is super lad too with a lovely attitude to life and tremendous quality .


----------



## BayJosie (16 April 2009)

just put my mare into foal with country top dollar. The stud are fantastic and the horse is stunning. Great if you want a good allrounder.


----------



## Gingernags (16 April 2009)

Foxfolly will have seen him, she took some of her mares to Ricco I think - might be worth a PM?


----------



## ashbank (16 April 2009)

I have used Sambertino and Samaii for this year, and Utah van Erpekom in the past.  I strongly believe you should use horses with a performance based pedigree, as opposed to horses 'just' because they are coloured, and for me those are the ones which really fulfill my criteria.

Sambertino has a very impressive progeny record, and I believe Samaii will follow in his footsteps.  I have one due from each of these stallions for 2009 - the Samaii baby is due any day.


----------



## kateD (16 April 2009)

thanks for all the ideas everyone- you've certainly givern me alot to think about! Sorry forgot my mares details: 15.3hh dark bay by Grannex (WB), her dam was a TBxID. Shes cci2star evented and BSJA grade B. I want to add height and refine her as shes chunky! I agree with you, I do not want to compremise on quality for the sake of colour- shes a really nice mare, whos retired through injury, so this is her first foal!


----------



## kateD (16 April 2009)

just adding a picture http://s715.photobucket.com/albums/ww154/puggle/
sorry not great pics. Will try and uoload some more!


----------



## roxycraig (16 April 2009)

surprised no one has mentioned Vincent II from Millfield Stud, I love everything about this boy!  Perhaps most imortantly I'd use him regardless of colour... conformation, movement and temperament all first rate from what I've seen, the fact he seems to throw a lot with colour is a bonus  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Think we should be looking beyond colour in our breeding attempts and ask ourselves whether they'd be our first choice if colour were not a consideration...  

A friend of mine has a 2yr old by Vincent and she wouldnt mind me saying he's improved on the mare in every way, in particular it's penominal movement... oh yeh and it's coloured!

More info here

http://www.millfieldstud.co.uk/horses/vincentII.htm

Good luck and enjoy the process!


----------



## k9h (16 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
surprised no one has mentioned Vincent II from Millfield Stud, I love everything about this boy!  Perhaps most imortantly I'd use him regardless of colour... conformation, movement and temperament all first rate from what I've seen, the fact he seems to throw a lot with colour is a bonus  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Think we should be looking beyond colour in our breeding attempts and ask ourselves whether they'd be our first choice if colour were not a consideration...  

A friend of mine has a 2yr old by Vincent and she wouldnt mind me saying he's improved on the mare in every way, in particular it's penominal movement... oh yeh and it's coloured!

More info here

http://www.millfieldstud.co.uk/horses/vincentII.htm

Good luck and enjoy the process! 

[/ QUOTE ]

UCS Sempers Spirit is there at the moment too!
http://www.millfieldstud.co.uk/horses/spirit.htm


----------



## volatis (16 April 2009)

Well two key points you have made, refine and add height, so most of the stallions mentioned should be crossed off your list straight away, as the more refining ones listed, will most likely not add height, or vise versa

Are you breeding for a nice all rounder or do you have a specific discipline in mind?

Of the stallions mentioned so far, I have used Ringo, Sempers Spirit, Samaii and Vincent II. I cant comment on the Sempers Spirit foals as they will not hit the ground for a week or two. 

The Ringo foals have as a general rule been taller than the dams, good substance, invariably very good movers, tendancy to slightly shorter necks. he needs a mare with a good dose of blood in his pedigree, either TB or Trakehner

The Vincent filly was very smart, not as refined as I expected but her dam is a good big stamp of a mare, so the stallion cant work miracles. She is doing very well showing in hand and was a winner at the Futurity as a foal. 

The Samaii foal was a huge big strapping filly, much more so than I expected from that cross, very attractive and a total sweetheart. Not as good moving as the other foals, but still very pleased with her.


----------



## kateD (16 April 2009)

Thats really intresting thanks Volatis 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Yep my one worry was  the few proven coloured stallions and the ones you've mentioned are not going to refine her enough 
	
	
		
		
	


	




! I'd like to breed an eventer/ allrounder type, but temp and conformation are my priorities. ummmm thinking I might be going down the TB route instead...!


----------



## koeffee (17 April 2009)

i really like sanyo, he not seen any foals by him though so i dont know what he throws??

http://www.gestuet-sprehe.de/


----------



## daisalph (17 April 2009)

If temperament and conformation are your priorities you could do a lot worse than using Masterpiece at Willesley stud in Gloucs.  He's an angel and has shown very well so must also have good conf.


----------



## KONSW (24 April 2009)

Have you thought about Visage van de Olmenhoeve?
www.copabellavisage.com

I have three by him and I have not been disappointed. Will he refine? Hmm, not sure about that. And height? Hmm, another tough one in that two of mine will end up taller than their dam and one will end up about .1hh shorter. 

They are all lovely types -- and all three of mine are coloured. However, Visage is not homozygous. Would they suit eventing? I can honestly say that I think they would. None are heavy types. However, all are out of TB dams. I expect their heights to range from 16.1 to 16.3hh. They all have a lot of character. My eldest has around 8 feed bins. Why so many? She throws them around the paddock. I now feed her out of a tyre feeder with a large rubber mat (belting) affixed to the base to try and prevent her doing this. Though, after some months, she has now worked out how to flip it by not standing on the mat [sigh...]. And the colt as a foal was very playful and athletic ... well, have a look at the link. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MYj023EmlM

And my other (the youngest by 2 weeks) is - unfortunately - incredibly accident prone with a loveable but strong character (possibly not for everyone) -- I believe her headstrong nature has been inherited from the dam though.

With Visage you really do get a good 50% of your mare, so you need to be genuinely happy in this regard. I always said that if I got a duplicate of my first mare I would be thrilled. Both foals from that mare have exceeded expectation, so I was thrilled and remain so. My only disappointment was that one was a colt and not a filly. He is now owned by Copabella Stud.

Visage is currently based in France -- I don't know if that would be an issue for you. Possibly not if travelling the AI route.

From the website:
There is some great footage of Visage at the stallion parade at St Lo in France in February. Go to www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf8SwilfQzU 
Visage is currently based with Stephan Lafouge in Bordeaux. (Contact number: +33 6 075 731 92.) Stephan's agent is Severine Jaulent, who is currently based in England. (Contact number: +0044 7921 760 907.)
European Breeders please contact:
Groupe France Elevage - 14 Place du Paul German - 14700 FALAISE 
Tel: +33(0)2 31 40 19 88
www.gfeweb.com


----------



## GaryG (14 June 2011)

Hi, I know Utah, and Copabella Visage, which is best to produce quality coloured foals for show jumping, is there any others that are better? is so what are they and can you provide their contacts?


----------



## linali (14 June 2011)

have pmd you


----------



## s4sugar (14 June 2011)

kateD said:



			. Preferably I'd like to use a homozygous stalllion, but would also go for stallion throwing a high % of coloured foals to solid coloured mares.
		
Click to expand...

That isn't how it works. Tobiano is dominant so a heterozygous stallion gives 50: 50 coloured to solid foals statistically. OK sometime the odds work towards the coloured foals but each foal gets a 1 in 2 chance of inheriting the tobiano gene.


----------



## competitiondiva (14 June 2011)

haven't read all your replies, so likely duplicating!

Utah van erpekom, (seen 2 of his offspring and really impressed with them, one was coloured, one was bay) the owner is very nice and also has frozen semen from a pinto warmblood stallion called Commander (for sale hence frozen only) http://www.horseandcountry.tv/episode/uk-stallion-expo-2010-commander if utah's stud fee is on the high side Commanders is lower!

If you want a jumper I'd also look at Rubicolour, currently competing BSJA, graded chaps and jumping 1.40m at home with ease, of 3 foals born this year 2 were coloured, all from solid mares.

Zospecial I like the look and stamp of but not sure where he is currently, fab dressage bloodlines, but haven't heard anything about him recently.

Co-pilot at freckleton stud looks a promising boy too, homozygous black, he's by K3/K2.

look at airborn at shovern stud for homozygous coloured.

and another coloured that really took my fancy if you want to go abroad is swiss made at gestut sprehe.


----------



## Navalgem (14 June 2011)

OCOMBO DE LEAU - CONCORDE X SAMBER (beech house stud)

Longacres Samara Fly http://www.longacresstud.co.uk/gpage4.html


----------



## whisp&willow (15 June 2011)

s4sugar said:



			That isn't how it works. Tobiano is dominant so a heterozygous stallion gives 50: 50 coloured to solid foals statistically. OK sometime the odds work towards the coloured foals but each foal gets a 1 in 2 chance of inheriting the tobiano gene.
		
Click to expand...

you beat me to it!    unless the stallion/mare is homozygous then you have a 50/50 chance... a coloured stallion may throw coloured foals consistantly for five years.... then the next five only solid coloured foals...  

good luck in your search. x


----------



## Mince Pie (15 June 2011)

What about Lostock Ladies Man?
http://www.wrenstud.co.uk/Lostock Ladiesman.htm


----------



## angrovestud (15 June 2011)

The Stallion Airborn has BSJA winnings I have used him this year and I really like him and his pedigree I purchased a few Homozygous Tobiano stallion results from the BSJA and I was suprised to find a few registered with 0 winnings this did influence my decision as I have a homozygous Tobiano mare with a rare and outstanding pedigree! and I wanted a suitable husband with an equal out standin pedigree.
Co insidentally we have sold our Homozygous Tobiano colt 2 year old a full brother to the mare above he will be going to France next year to start his SJ career with the same people who own Visage he was purchased by the person who owns I was Framed who is also over in France.
Nest year we will be standing the elder of the three siblings that are all Homozygous Tobiano he will be five next year he is now in Show jumping training, but we will be offering AI next year please pm me for more info.


----------



## only_me (15 June 2011)

This thread is from 2009  

As for coloured stallions, don't forget Glenhill Gold, a coloured ISH (IDxTB) advanced eventer!


----------



## competitiondiva (15 June 2011)

only_me said:



			This thread is from 2009 

Click to expand...

OMG!!!!! lol!! how funny!!  how and why do these threads get resurected????!!


----------



## wonder (15 June 2011)

What about Decopauge has stock SJ in Sweden and successful stock in the UK.


----------



## GaryG (16 June 2011)

I also would like to find a compitition coloured stallion, the best two that I have found so far are Visage and Utah, they are both jumping 1.4m and 1.5m 4m tracks, but I think there must be another one just as good or even better, can anyone help?


----------



## flyingcolors (17 June 2011)

I can recommend Chess M. http://www.gestuet-falkenhorst.com/gfchess.html he has full approval and a performance test, foals can get papers from all major Breed Associations. If you scroll down the page on the end is a link to some of his 2011 foals and that will give you an idea. It is the last possibility as he is sold down under at the end of the season.


----------

